# Puzzle inlay pen.



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's my lil process making this one the other day. It was very time consuming just getting the peices to dry fit together on the tube. I had to sand the backs of a few of em to get them to fit. And there was 2 pieces that were not correct. Maybe they were from another kit of the same kind. So I had to work to get em to fit but it wasn't all bad. The pen kit is chrome Navigator Roller ball from Woodcraft.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Next batch...




Broke a tip off....oopsie.







I colored the piece I filed a bunch so I can see which one was the one that needed extra lovins...






Here you can see how much I had to file the piece to get it to fit...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2015)

I went out to my fire pit and got a piece of burnt up wood. I used it to fill in the gaps and spaces in-between all the parts, and used medium ca and rubbed it all in.














In the pic below, the blue piece, that's the one I had to reshape a bit...The sharpie I used didn't bleed through as much as I thought it would have to blend in the charcoal...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Finished pen...



 
Here in this pic, the cap, on the left side has the blue piece I had filed to snot to get it to fit and also stuffed chunks of the charcoal in the gaps, it actually came out pretty good....you can only see it if you look at it at an angle. I tried to show it in the pix but this was the only pic that actually came out clear enough to show it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2015)

nice job Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2015)

That's really cool! I imagine you can sell the crap out of those!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh my garsh. That is awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 19, 2015)

That turned out really well! After following the photos, I am not looking forward to completing some of the puzzle kits I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2015)

@Karl_99 , it actually wasn't bad. It was my first one so there's a learning experience to be had. I bought 5 more, we'll see how it goes...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 19, 2015)

Labor intensive, but it paid off! Very cool! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice job on that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice Marc, and that is why I sold off the rest if my inlays too much work and or not enough patience. I got be of those from @David Seaba they make for a nice pen....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2015)

That's really cool. I just read the tutorial and I still don't know how you did that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 20, 2015)

That turned out good!!

For the cost of those puzzle kits, they should fit together a whole lot better or at least with a lot less work on your part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay I can see it now. I couldn't tell on my phone that the pieces are curved but I can see it on the big screen. I also couldn't tell how terrible the pieces fit. You did a fantastic job making them work Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 20, 2015)

Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2015)

BassBlaster said:


> That turned out good!!
> 
> For the cost of those puzzle kits, they should fit together a whole lot better or at least with a lot less work on your part.



They had this kit at Woodcraft in clearance bin...the original price was $47 and had been marked down 30%....and that was just for the puzzle kit. The pen kit was another $13.

I think someone at the store had been looking at them and mixed up the pieces...but I had already started sanding and filing them, so it was too late to try to get another set...and they had only one of that kit and the other 3 kits they had were for different pens.
Hmm...I bet those 2 that didn't fit were from them....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 21, 2015)

Very nice. Those are some fun kits. Yours looks Great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice job ! I dont have near enough patience for that !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vsauder (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow! I didn't expect those fantastic outcomes from the first pics. And I never would have thought of using charcoal to fill the gaps. That turned out great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2017)

@Jim Beam 
Here's the process....different pen, but same procedure....


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 2, 2017)

Very nice pen, great job on putting all those pieces together. I have always wanted one of those rollerball pens made with the watch parts, but don't have the necessary tools to make one. Maybe one day I will win the lottery/ LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 2, 2017)

Innovative bastard!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

